# Cluster lights.....sunofabitchin piece of s%#t why wont you work?!?!?!



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

alright now im getting pissed, i changed the two bulbs on the top of the cluster. my speedo and tach still wont light up. with the lights switched on i am getting power to both bulbs. everything else in the gauge cluster works perfectly....someone please help me before i kill myself!!!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Remove the cluster, takes about 15 minutes. Install new bulbs and put it back.
Cool thing is that you do not need to remove the steering wheel, the cluster slides through the 4 spoke GTI style wheel!


----------



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Remove the cluster, takes about 15 minutes. Install new bulbs and put it back.
Cool thing is that you do not need to remove the steering wheel, the cluster slides through the 4 spoke GTI style wheel!

yea i changed those and it still wont work


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Got to make sure the bulbs are turned tight in the sockets.
Always test everything before you push it all back into the dash!


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Got to make sure the bulbs are turned tight in the sockets.
Always test everything before you push it all back into the dash!


yes yes test. 
The bulbs heat up the plastic over time and cause poor connection problems. sometimes, i have good luck by installing the bulbs until they are seated all the way....then backing them out 1/8 of a turn. gl


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Cluster lights.....sunofabitchin piece of s%#t why wont you work?!?!?! (GBR_GLI)*

OK, stupid question here, but do your other accessory lights work? I am thinking light switch or fuse if not. Hope I didn't miss that if you already said so...
A test light on the contacts would help to track down a problem too.


----------

